# ro water



## neb123 (Feb 3, 2005)

is RO water absolutely necessary for fowlr tank


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No. But it is highly recommended. You want the "cleanest" water possible with dealing with any saltwater tank.


----------



## neb123 (Feb 3, 2005)

are there any good alternatives that are less expensive


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

De-ionized water is the only alternative, (I get mine from the chemistry labs at my University) so I am not sure if its cheaper or not. The DI water is just H2O... no additives that you'll find in tap water, no minerals, nothing. It helps you lower your phosphates, nitrates, and other minerals (because it doesn't have any) that would allow algae to grow.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm being evil, and mentioning Wal-Mart  But not for fish! Just for something FOR fish.. ahem, anyway...

What about distilled or purified water? Is that the same thing?
Wal-Mart has distilled/purified for about 65cents a gallon, which I don't think is too bad (there's a 20 oz. bottle of RO water at the LFS store, and it's $3.00!!! Sheesh, just to do a 10% water change in my 10 gallon tank would cost $20 >_< )


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Distilled, R.O., D.I. RO due to D.I, they are all the same.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

i go to my local food store and buy r/o water for 69 cents a gallon. i dont know if that is cheaper or not or look into a r/o unit.that might be the way to go


----------



## Seamay (Jan 26, 2005)

Ive been buying my r/o water at walmart since alomost the begining of my tank. I have found better luck with the steam distilled water from walmart though.Seems to breed less algea for me....oh and there is nothing wrong with shopping at wal-mart (unless its for live stock)..lol. I get my water for .58 cents/gal.
Cant beat that with a stick :chair:


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

i havent seen much differnce in the algea growyh between the distilled and ro water.the problem i am having is i cant seem to grow any and i mean any purple corline. i am using aragamilk and iodine. nothing in two months. any hints


----------

